# Anyone got a bulk powders discount code thing?



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone got a bulk powders discount code thing?

:bounce:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

use myprotein mate

<============


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I wasn't aware they ran a discount code thing...


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

How many times can you use the code, I guess its only once per customer?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

well im on the last page on bulk powders says about voucher/code

And 2.5kg on myprotein is like £34 and on bulk powders its just under £30 including p&p


----------

